# NABBA South East Area Show 2011 - Do i have what it takes



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

NABBA - South East Area Show - 2011

Saturday April 30th

Hi guys, i've always loved the thought of competing but don't know if i can hit the stage next year or have what it takes.

Stats:

21 years old

5ft6 - 165cm

Body fat - Around 14%

weight: 10 stone 5 - 145lbs - 66kg

My diet as im cutting atm is <30g Carbs - Trying to stay in Keto

I am having atleast 145g of Protein a day (roughly) and veggies with meals and my good fats

I do morning fasted cardio for 45mins-1hour

Then later in the day work 1 muscle group

Here are some pics

http://yfrog.com/5j1xm7xz9vmoonfxms1tz8xx3j

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8148/52396778.jpg

http://img717.imageshack...mg717/9349/53095272.jpg

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/727/79278775.jpg

http://img191.imageshack...mg191/3747/30236027.jpg

http://img641.imageshack...mg641/5025/69576291.jpg

Any help or guidance i will really apriciate.

P.S As i have just started an ECA stack am i right in believing i cannot enter the BNBF

Thanks again guys


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Double ur protien intake, stop dieting and grow some more mass


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Right about not being able to enter the BNBF, Ephedrine is banned. Shame as you look like you would do well.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

XJPX said:


> Double ur protien intake, stop dieting and grow some more mass


x 2


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the post so far guys. I know i need to add alot more mass.

whacked, do you know if i stopped using eca, how long it will take for me to be able to enter, i heard 7 years or something


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Not sure on Ephedrine, ask Glen Danbury he has a couple of threads / journals on the forum.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

transformer23 said:


> Thanks for the post so far guys. I know i need to add alot more mass.
> 
> whacked, do you know if i stopped using eca, how long it will take for me to be able to enter, i heard 7 years or something


7 years??? wtf?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nabba is non tested mate


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

yer Miss BC, on the site it states:

7 years drug free requirement, urine and polygraphed tested.

so i assumed this also included ephedrine?

im new to this, do go easy on me


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

whackedout said:


> Right about not being able to enter the BNBF, Ephedrine is banned. Shame as you look like you would do well.


If i wanted to enter the BNBF at a later stage


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't see the 7 years rule applying to Ephedrine. I will check and get back to you.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Apriciated whacked, and thanx to everyone whos posted so far.

I don't have a prep coach, so im using forums, articles and magazines to help as much as possible and asking questions.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I dont think ephedirne carries the full seven years but check with davy jay at the BNBF [email protected]

I know the other natural fed has a one year amnesty on stim use and would think the BNBF are probably similar considering that the NPA ios natural for life on GH, test etc


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

also in regards to being ready - you would need to be in better condition and learn how to pose better and you could potentially place at a regional

you look to have long limbs so would need to fill out abit ore to be highly competitive but if your intention is to compete then the BNBF lightweights would be a half decent option for you if they clear you on the ephedrine grey area


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> you look to have long limbs so would need to fill out abit ore to be highly competitive but if your intention is to compete then the BNBF lightweights would be a half decent option for you if they clear you on the ephedrine grey area


Agree, how about your legs mate - any pics?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

whackedout said:


> Right about not being able to enter the BNBF, Ephedrine is banned. Shame as you look like you would do well.


I originally wanted to enter the BNBF but had used eca and Sida Cordifolia.

I emailed the BNBF and was told has long has I hadn't used it 6mths prior to joining them & didn't use it again I would be fine


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the recent reply's.

In response to leg's i will take a photo and have posted up for today.

I plan on bulking up from the start of august (going on holiday august 5th) hence why im trying to lean up so much.

Im looking to start bulking with atleast 1-1.5grams of Protein and Carbs per lbs of bodyweight and see how it goes, does that sound alright. cheers again.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Linny said:


> I originally wanted to enter the BNBF but had used eca and Sida Cordifolia.
> 
> I emailed the BNBF and was told has long has I hadn't used it 6mths prior to joining them & didn't use it again I would be fine


This is great new's, thanks linny


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

glen danbury said:


> also in regards to being ready - you would need to be in better condition and learn how to pose better and you could potentially place at a regional
> 
> you look to have long limbs so would need to fill out abit ore to be highly competitive but if your intention is to compete then the BNBF lightweights would be a half decent option for you if they clear you on the ephedrine grey area


Sorry to sound so noobish, but when you say place at a regional, do you mean the potential to win a local and then move on up?

cheers


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

bump


----------

